# Buffed show 200



## Taiklos (27. Juli 2010)

Hi, wie schon die Themenbeschreibung vermuten lässt, stellt sich mir die Frage ob das Gewinnspiel der Buffed show 200 inzwischen schon durch ist?
In der Buffed show selbst wurde ja (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) gesagt das die Gewinner Diensag Vormittag was bekommen.
Meine Frage dazu, wird das Angekündigt auf der buffed show das die "Gewinnerwahl" getroffen ist? Oder wird das still und heimlich veranstaltet?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Shantalya (28. Juli 2010)

Regelmäßiger News lesen! :-)

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/15867/Betakey-Verlosung-Gewinner-des-Jubilaeums-Gewinnspiels-stehen-fest


----------



## Haxxler (28. Juli 2010)

*Shantalya* schrieb:


> Regelmäßiger News lesen! :-)
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...els-stehen-fest



Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

